# LICQ unter suse linux 9.3



## Kurt Cobain (28. März 2006)

Tag TAg

Also ich hab mir die LICQ RPM von hier runtergeladen:

http://oss.erdfunkstelle.de/licq/   (die ganz oberste)


jetzt ist diese Version ja für suse 9.2 und ich hab 9.3.

ich wollte die Version für 9.2 installieren, und dann kam diese Meldung:
*error: Failed dependencies:
libxosd.so.2 is needed by licq-1.3.0-1*

Gibt es eine LICQ version für SUSE linux 9.3 oder

soll ich die für 9.2 nehmen und da irgendwie dieses libxosd.so.2 installieren?(wenn ja wie?)


gruß ich


----------



## deepthroat (28. März 2006)

Hi.

Ich denke es sollte genügen wenn du das xosd RPM von den Installations-CDs bzw. einem SuSE Server installierst. Dann solltest du licq installieren können.

Gruß


----------



## Kurt Cobain (28. März 2006)

tag tag

hab das xosd installiert, wenn ich jetzt installieren will kommt dashier:
*
ICH@linux:~/downloads> rpm -ivh licq-1.3.0-1-SuSE-9.2.i586.rpm
error: cannot get exclusive lock on /var/lib/rpm/Packages
error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt (1)
error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
*

kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


gruß ICH


----------



## deepthroat (29. März 2006)

Hi.

Anscheinend bist du nicht als root angemeldet und besitzt nicht die notwendigen Rechte.

Gruß


----------



## Aiju (29. März 2006)

Installier mal apt, das ist perfekt für sowas: http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=48830
Danach:

```
su
apt install licq
```
EDIT: Keine Bedenken, ich habe es schon ausprobiert und es funktioniert prima.
Apt sucht automatisch alle benötigten Paketen aus dem Internet!


----------



## Kurt Cobain (29. März 2006)

tag tag

also e LICQ läuft jetzt.

und jetzt hab ich ein neues problem:

beim registrieren eines neuen users kommt die meldung:
*Die Registrierung ist fehlgeschlagen.
Siehe Netzwerkfenster für Details.
16:13:51: [ERR] Unable to sign on: NewServer: (null), cookie: (null).*

muss ich da erst ports freigeben?
wenn  ja wie?
und was für risiken entstehen dann?

gruß ich


----------



## Maik (29. März 2006)

*offtopic*

@ Kurt Cobain: dies ist jetzt mein letzter Hinweis, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten


----------

